# access denied beim anzeigen von Bildern



## Antagor (4. Jul 2004)

Hey Leute,
ich möchte Bilder in einem Applet anzeigen. Im JBuilder funktioniert das ganze auch schon. Wenn ich das Applet im Browser laufen lasse bekomme ich eine access denied Fehlermeldung. 
Das hat glaube ich was mit den Sicherheitsvorschriften für Applets zu tun, das ein Applet nur auf die gleiche Domaine zugreifen darf (die Bilder liegen auf einer anderen Domäne). Kann oder muß ich im Applet noch die Zugriffsrechte für die andere Domaine mitsenden?
Ich zeige das Bild mit getImage (URL,name) an.

Ein ähnliches Problem hatte ich bei normalen Socketverbindungen, die kann man von einem Applet soweit ich weiß nur auf die eigene Domaine connecten. Oder? Würde mir eine Menge Arbeit ersparen (;-))

Danke im voraus
Marc


----------



## Roar (4. Jul 2004)

verschoben: java-Applets  :noe:

edit: das ist ja n doppelpost  :x die werden gelöscht!


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Jul 2004)

Unsignierte Applets dürfen sich nur mit dem Rechner verbinden, von dem sie auch herunter geladen wurden. Daher bekommst Du diesen Fehler/Exception angezeigt.
Also muss das Applet entweder signiert werden, oder auf den Rechner geladen werden, von dem es die Benutzer herunter laden sollen.


----------

